# Ich treatment with Shrimps and Snails?!



## gavb8 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

We got some new fish, shrimp and snails for our tank on Sunday. Last night we noticed that one of our Guppies has a small ich dot.

I was wondering what to do to treat the Ich? As I'm unsure on what treatments are safe with our shrimps and snails. 

In the tank we have:

3 Harlequins
2 Guppies
2 Platys
1 Cory Catfish
2 Amano Shrimp (I think they're Amano - they look like them anyway)
1 Tiger snail
1 other snail but I'm unsure of the type. It's long and black (cone shaped)

I already have interpet anti white spot treatment but is that safe?

I can't move any fish as I don't have any other tanks, I do have small containers I could put the fish/shrimp/snails in if that would help, although I would imagine they're too small. (1 litre)

Please advise on what to do.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not certain what medications you have access to. Avoid copper at all costs due to it's toxicity to inverts.
If available, I'd recommend a chemical called flubendazole. The problem is, it's difficult to find (in the US). I've had excellent results using that with invertebrates in the tank. The flubendazole (NOT Fenbedazole) works on many internal parasites and works on some external such as ich. I'm not certain how some of the biological stains/dyes such as methylene blue or malachite green impact shrimp, sorry!


----------



## gavb8 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

The pet shop told us that we should try it, but there is a risk that they may die.

So we've treated the water, but we took the shrimp and snails out and put them into bags which we've floated in the water. This means they don't have any access to the treated water. 

When will it be safe to put them back in?

The med we used contains malachite green.


----------

